# Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

This one of those mod that you either love it or think it's stupid! 
I never really like my garage door opener clip to my visor or in door storage net. I think these photos should explain it self








Here's the solution:
















































I can't believe it!!! There's even a perfect spot to store my remote garage opener.


















_Modified by Lorem at 12:30 AM 12-2-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

You are Macguyver, I love it! this will be my next project this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

Okay, that is ****ing clever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_You are Macguyver, I love it! this will be my next project this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























You can get the button switch from radioshack. It's cheap. There's a black button version too.
http://www.radioshack.com/prod...2D646










_Modified by Lorem at 3:09 PM 12-2-2004_


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

Nice! I would have gone with the black button myself to increase the "stealth" factor, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Kevin Rowley)*

very nice
what happens when the battery runs out? You have to take apart the dash?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (halchka99)*

ahah good shiz!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







nicely done as usual.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (gt2437)*

--- Thanks Mike.
--- If battery run out... just simply pop off the fuse cover and there it is







.
--- I'm thinking about switching to the black button too. For now, it's kinda cool to have that... "wtf is that red button"...or "for the love of god don't push the red button".... idea










_Modified by Lorem at 4:44 AM 12-2-2004_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

Nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (FastAndFurious)*

if i had a NB this automatic garage door opener would be my next project...if i had an automatic garage door....
long live the stooges


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (ZoSo914)*

hey i gotta ask...does that cold hot thing work?? I keep seeing it on TV but it seems to good to be true.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (europower_TS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *europower_TS* »_hey i gotta ask...does that cold hot thing work?? I keep seeing it on TV but it seems to good to be true.









Yes it does work... but won't replace traditional solder! It's not permanently hot when switched on. Don't know how it work but there is this two prong at the soder tip. If the lead shorts these two prongs, the temperature instantly rises and melts the lead.
Can be frustrating at time to make the connection. Wouldn't recommend this product... even thou it's pretty neat.
It's inexpensive enough. That's why I bought it. http://www.radioshack.com/prod...-2102


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

This mod makes me wish that I had a garage door.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY ('02 Turbo S)*

Now all i have to buy for this mod is a house with a garage...
someday....


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Now all i have to buy for this mod is a house with a garage...
someday....









Maybe you can rig up something that stealth the black bug.







Kind of like "Predator"!


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

Bump, doing this in my Jetta tomorrow and will write up a D.I.Y. for the MKIV crowd. Thanks Lorem!
P.S. I've done this before but with a way uglier switch, lol.


----------



## Samsonite (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

I am now saving money for a house, and a garage, just so I can do this mod. Looks great!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Samsonite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Samsonite* »_I am now saving money for a house, and a garage, just so I can do this mod. Looks great! 

Glad you like








. I'll share other mods in this forum as I think of them


----------



## John and the GTi (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

That little battery should last quite a while, but if you are industrious, I think its probably 12 volt, and could be wired into a fuse connection, eleminating the battery all together.
John


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

Super little project! I had bought a very small key-chain-sized control which I had velcroe'd inside my door map pocket (so when I had the top down, no one knew was there). But the range was weak, so this was the answer to my problem!








I used a much smaller switch, and oriented it so it was on the bottom of the plastic piece, so it is invisible but easy to find by feel. Then I ran a speaker wire to the control, which I velcroed under the center dash piece (where I also hide my GPS antenna and the TollTag thing I use on our tollroads). A little soldering and a little disassembly and literally a half-hour of my time, and not only does it hide my remote... now it works about 200 feet away! Coooool... GREAT mod... thanks and have a happy 2005!


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

how do i know where to solder the wire to on the remote?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_ how do i know where to solder the wire to on the remote?

Here:








If you can't figure it out. Probably shouldn't be doing this mod


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

i assume all openers are the same then? sorry, never took apart mine before.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
If you can't figure it out. Probably shouldn't be doing this mod























While that may be true, it's different on all remotes. Just look on the opposite side of the board from the button and try things. Use a paperclip or something to find out which two need to be connected in order to complete the circuit. Good luck, I'm doing this tonight!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
While that may be true, it's different on all remotes. Just look on the opposite side of the board from the button and try things. Use a paperclip or something to find out which two need to be connected in order to complete the circuit. Good luck, I'm doing this tonight!

Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dillusion (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

i just did this with the black button, on my jetta, with a standard SEARS garage door opener, you just need to find that clicky button, and see which two points are soldered to the PCB


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Dillusion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dillusion* »_i just did this with the black button, on my jetta, with a standard SEARS garage door opener, you just need to find that clicky button, and see which two points are soldered to the PCB

Me too, pretty slick. My mom already wants me to di it for her!


----------



## Dillusion (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (TickTack)*

my mom has a lexus so hers is built into the visor....but shes still jealous


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

Super little project! I had bought a very small key-chain-sized control which I had velcroe'd inside my door map pocket (so when I had the top down, no one knew was there). But the range was weak, so this was the answer to my problem!








I used a much smaller switch, and oriented it so it was on the bottom of the plastic piece, so it is invisible but easy to find by feel. Then I ran a speaker wire to the control, which I velcroed under the center dash piece (where I also hide my GPS antenna and the TollTag thing I use on our tollroads). A little soldering and a little disassembly and literally a half-hour of my time, and not only does it hide my remote... now it works about 200 feet away! Coooool... GREAT mod... thanks and have a happy 2005!


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (John and the GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John and the GTi* »_That little battery should last quite a while, but if you are industrious, I think its probably 12 volt, and could be wired into a fuse connection, eleminating the battery all together.
John

Most likely it's a 1.5V so it wouldn't be so easy to hardwire it. Have to use a transformer and resistors I'd imagine, probably not worth it.


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (erobinson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erobinson* »_Most likely it's a 1.5V so it wouldn't be so easy to hardwire it. Have to use a transformer and resistors I'd imagine, probably not worth it.

Yeah, that may be tough. On another note though, if you have a 9v battery-powered opener, you can use a 12v to 9v adapter cable made for computer fans to drop the voltage:
http://www.rlsupplies.co.uk/pr...=1179
There's three wires, but one of them is for the RPM sensor. Just figure out which wires are which and you're good to go.
I just thought I'd throw that out there in case anyone is looking for this type of thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

That is just too kool! I might have to try that one on Elwood.


----------



## Schwagger (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_You are Macguyver, I love it! this will be my next project this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Il be at our place to do it to


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_









_Modified by Lorem at 12:30 AM 12-2-2004_

ya got some crackers to go with all the cheese under them thumb nails


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (redzone98)*

Got some ear wax coming out too, do you want some!?


_Modified by Lorem at 9:07 PM 2-2-2005_


----------



## owibitmytongue (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (redzone98)*

Here is what the black looks like








Thanks for the idea man!


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Lorem)*

this is cool...


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (rpmjunky)*

very creative!
good thinking!


----------



## mattmc (Jan 24, 2005)

sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (Dillusion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dillusion* »_my mom has a lexus so hers is built into the visor....but shes still jealous









You don't need a Lexus to have that feature. My Dad's Passat does the same thing








Which has me thinking: How much trouble would it be installing the aforementioned visor parts into the New Beetle? At the very least, a more elegant solution might be to use a factory button in place of the red one.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Custom Garage Door Opener - DIY (ASurroca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_
You don't need a Lexus to have that feature. My Dad's Passat does the same thing








Which has me thinking: How much trouble would it be installing the aforementioned visor parts into the New Beetle? At the very least, a more elegant solution might be to use a factory button in place of the red one.

HEY! There's nothing wrong with the RED button! Opening the garage door and closing can be a dangerous task. Wouldn't want to crush your pet.







Hazard lights / Seat Beelt Buckles are red.... so I think garage door opener belong in the same "hazard" scenario.


----------

